# Vaping 101 - South Africa 2020



## fbb1964 (4/10/20)

Interesting video I found today. Not sure if it's been featured in a post before I couldn't find it in any of the the ecigssa forums doing a search.. Renaldo Gouws did refer people interested to visit ecigssa for any additional info on vaping.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964 (5/10/20)

Another good video I thought saffa vapers would enjoy..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

